# My Best Fish Friends!



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone seen the commercial yet?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

ive seen it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's a commercial now, as in a TV commercial?


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep. What kind of fish are they? They're kind of pretty.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

Those are Killie/Killy fish, can't think of the correct spelling atm, I have three in my 55g, they are called Golden Wonder killis. I am in the process of getting a more diversified group of them, I have seen red and blue ones that are the same type of killi mine are just different colors because of breeding. You often see these fish as a more specialist niche type fish, there are actually assoc. for them all across the world and people ship them as eggs and hatch them more often than shipping the live fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most likely one of the Nothobranchius species of killifish..kourthause...or another that has a 3-6 month egg incubation period..
you can get the same kind of eggs from www.aquabid.com
just look under killifish eggs..


----------

